
Ethics can’t be a side hustle - MattRogish
https://deardesignstudent.com/ethics-cant-be-a-side-hustle-b9e78c090aee#.z7m12a9sp
======
JoshTriplett
This is a good point, and I think it's critical to remember; you shouldn't
work on something you consider ethically wrong. Do consider the moral
implications of your work. But I also think it's missing something: not
everyone working on such things considers them ethically wrong, and not
everyone shares the same ethical principles.

This article seems like a good way to reach people who are doing something
they already consider wrong, to get them to stand up, stop, object, blow the
whistle.

But I would guess that the _majority_ of people working on projects that some
consider unethical don't actually consider themselves or their project
unethical. Whether by rationalization, or by differing values and principles,
people working on such projects may well think they're doing the _right_
thing, improving the world.

Not everyone working on something you consider evil thinks they're doing evil.
You need a different strategy to reach people who think they're doing
something right than to reach those who already think they're doing something
wrong.

